# Excel-Datei mit Java auslesen



## Darius (21. Jun 2004)

Hallo

Ich möchte eine Excel Datei, die über einige Zeilen und Spalten verfügt, auslesen, verändern und dann wieder abspeichern. Ich weiss wie man generell txt dateien auslesen kann, aber geht das auch mit excel datein?

Wäre echt super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Ich müsste wissen wie die datei interpretiert wird und wie ich sie öffnen kann. Ich würde sie dann erst mal als String ausgeben und könnte sie daruf hin zerstückeln.

Vielen Dank

Gruß darius


----------



## bygones (21. Jun 2004)

du kannst POI verwenden: http://jakarta.apache.org/poi/
das kann sowohl Excel Dateien einlesen als auch erstellen !

Erstellen ginge zwar auch per Tab - getrennter .txt datei - aber einlesen wird schwierig


----------

